# Should Twitter cease to exist?



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 10, 2020)

In my opinion, Twitter has been nothing but a blight upon humanity. It has given degenerase morons who make up only a minority of the populace a disproportionateply loud voice while stifling everyone Else. The US would be better off without it.


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 10, 2020)

It's just a microblog site. The only blight here is what is already inside humanity.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Jun 10, 2020)

Twitter is the high tech version of a soundbite, which killed off meaningful and nuance in political debates. Everything must be catchy even if it has no actual substance to what is being said. 

It is a cancer that allows people to not say anything that meaningful and has developed a culture of outrage.  It is a cancer to intelligent discussion and  rational discussion. Nothing that meaningful can be said in 120/240 characters.


----------



## DavieJones714 (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't know, hard call. Twitter is searchable without an account which is superb. Let the loons be loony for all to see. Also agree, blight upon humanity, though. But, Mr. President has entertained me greatly via Twitter. The troll tweet about the autistic climate change teen still gives me joy. Stil don't know.


----------



## Lift Me Up (Jun 10, 2020)

I will vote yes to anything that shuts DSP up. Twitch next perhaps?


----------



## Dick Justice (Jun 10, 2020)

Any opinion that fits into 140 characters isn't worth sharing. Nothing's driven down the quality of internet discourse more than twitter's hot takes.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes.  It's a site whose only purposes are advertising, having public internet slapfights and otherwise being corrosive to the fabric of society.


----------



## Grey Gardens (Jun 10, 2020)

Nah. If we got rid of it they'd all find some other way to have their talentless talent show publicly.


----------



## LeanHaydur (Jun 10, 2020)

Brainfarts.

Brainfarts fucking everywhere.

And Kpop.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 10, 2020)

something else would just take its place.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 10, 2020)

As tempting as it is to say yes, nuking Twitter would simply cause the cockroaches to scatter. You're treating the symptoms and not the disease here.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 10, 2020)

On the one hand, it turns anyone who uses it into exceptional individuals incapable of thought, sanity or rational thinking of any sort. making them no better than a genuine retard. On the other, shutting it down will just make them migrate to another site. And the cycle will repeat once more.

In other words, I've got mixed feelings on the subject.


----------



## Spamy the Bot (Jun 10, 2020)

As a moderate centrist...
We should grab twitter and push it into a hole.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 10, 2020)

If we shut down Twitter, the same would happen as when we shut down all the insane asylums. You don't want these people unoccupied and running about. Please, do not shut down Twitter. It occupies the loons and it's at a safe distance.

Companies might stop taking Twitter mobs seriously, too. A lot of trolling is happening on Twitter and people create fake causes to trick companies in taking a stance. But maybe even that weeds out the bad companies. I am not sure.


----------



## SnowBall (Jun 10, 2020)

Book Thievery said:


> As tempting as it is to say yes, nuking Twitter would simply cause the cockroaches to scatter. You're treating the symptoms and not the disease here.


That’s what happened when Tumblr banned porn. Many of its users jumped ship to Twitter and brought their insanity with them. The pedos and MAPs Tumblr tried to get rid of with its ban simply moved to Twitter as well.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 10, 2020)

I think all social media should go offline.

It's feeding the blaze that is Clown World.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 10, 2020)

killing twitter isn't enough

mobile devices with internet access should be forbidden entirely


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 10, 2020)

It’s nothing but lunatics and outrage mobs anymore. There’s nothing salvageable on that site and it’ll never be as good as it was in 2011.


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (Jun 10, 2020)

Social media is a blight on humanity, it is literally designed to promote the most pathetically superficial behaviour human beings are capable of.



			https://youtu.be/YjbyDU0WzYI


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 10, 2020)

Make Anime Illegal said:


> Social media is a blight on humanity[...]


The designers of social media - at least of Facebook - admitted they designed it to be that way on purpose. It's about dopamine.

I miss the days when there were no smartphone zombies and no social media. A time hen you could hang out with a group of people who aren't endlessly staring at little plastic rectangles.


----------



## Honored guest (Jun 10, 2020)

In my opinion one of the greatest tragedies of the 21st century is social media, the damage it has done to society is mind boggling. It started getting popular when I was in highschool and almost overnight people went from socializing in person to looking down at their phones. I miss the time before this cancer took hold, when you could do or say stupid shit without it ruining your life. When local events or happenings (both good and bad) stayed local and didn't garner the attention and wraith of millions. When a small group of crazies couldn't brow beat large companies and change things for the worst. 
I miss when your average person had the attention span longer than a gold fish and could enjoy a quiet moment sitting down just observing the world around them.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 10, 2020)

Honored guest said:


> people went from socializing in person to looking down at their phones


Ever try having a conversation with someone who's trying to talk with you, but are also looking at FaceSpace or MyBook or whatever social media app on a phone? It's like they're only half there...


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Social media and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 10, 2020)

Make Anime Illegal said:


> Social media is a blight on humanity, it is literally designed to promote the most pathetically superficial behaviour human beings are capable of.
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/YjbyDU0WzYI


And if it isn't that. It's literally exposing their skeletons, like fetishes, to the world at large like it's nothing.


----------



## Observerer (Jun 10, 2020)

Social media gave retärds the possibility to show of their retärdedness to the world, hence why this site exists. I hate social media with all my heart, but god damn it has brought many laughs as well


----------



## Positron (Jun 11, 2020)

You can use Twitter to screen employees, students, romantic partners, etc.  So it isn't entirely useless.


----------



## AmpleApricots (Jun 11, 2020)

I used to be very "free flow of all kinds of uncensored information" kind of guy but at this point I don't even care anymore. Burn it all down, censor all the normies. See if I care.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 11, 2020)

How twitter operates is the problem. We need places like this that is publicly visible. That way if you tell people, "these nuts believe and act in such a way," it's not a your word versus their virtue signalling. Crap like twitter and facebook is something I told a scum ball years ago.

Some nice lady told me once that money or power are amplifiers. If you're a moron or unwise or stupid without money or power, the moment you get loads of either it will amplify who and what you are as a person. This is why God doesn't trust a lot of people with wealth as you'll spend it on twilight books, commissioning furry pron and spinning rims on your car. These venues are a form of freedom, power.

The internet is an amplifier, and through these web sites it's the same thing. Watching them being human shite to people is glorious, although at times infuriating. People like Alyssa Milano, Ron Perlman and such, when they lip flap like this, it doesn't just demonstrate what filth they are, but the types of people they submit themselves to being around and working for. It's very illustrative. 

Now the conversation is no longer my word versus yours, it's YOUR WORD VS YOURS, and for that, I break out the hot dogs and pop corn. The entire thing is one giant "CONSIDER THE FOLLOWING" for people you disagree with.

Back when the police had a tiny bit of respect, you'd have them infiltrate groups to see if they were going to be violent, plan terrorist attacks and such. Assuming the whole thing wasn't an evil honeypot or whatever. Now you can just sit back in the comfort of your home and just point at them. *DING!* Popcorn done!


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 11, 2020)

Twitter is Facebook re-tarded little brother. Facebook makes twitter redundant.


----------



## bothiggedyhog (Jun 11, 2020)

nah, it makes for good laugh content. just don't ever participate, its one of those things meant for the ultra-woke and for everyone else to sit back and watch with a beer.
whats the alternative anyway? facebook? yikes.


----------



## Observerer (Jun 11, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> Twitter is Facebook re-tarded little brother. Facebook makes twitter redundant.


I think they are on the same level when it comes to being retårded, only that facebook is the "watch people livestream killing their family and scam people" retårded and Twitter is the "I'm telling mom that u said the no-no word and hurt my feefees" retærded


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 11, 2020)

Positron said:


> You can use Twitter to screen employees, students, romantic partners, etc.  So it isn't entirely useless.


Agreed, if they have a Twitter don't hire, teach, or date them.


----------



## gata (Jun 11, 2020)

The only use for Twitter is to be a containment site for all the political fucks and degenerates. The downside is how much influence the site has.
I don't think it'll wane with the amount of fags engaging each other but time will tell if the other alternatives become more better


----------



## Goon (Jun 12, 2020)

Twitter is the equivalent of Ringling Bros Circus. Admittedly, I only have an account to watch the show in all of its shit throwing glory. When someone points, I look. It's the same with YT. Unfortunately, some good content creators have gotten lost in the YT lolcow pasture


----------



## John Titor (Jun 15, 2020)

I think it's a folly to blame Twitter because even without Twitter, something else will take its place.

EDIT: Ancient proverb: "The Internet doesn't make you stupid, it makes your stupidity easier to see".


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Jun 15, 2020)

Purge the snowflakes and it could be good enough for use.


----------



## Penultimo (Jun 18, 2020)

Honestly, getting rid of Twitter won't change anything. If the site dissapears all the maniacs will simply re-settle somewhere else..


----------



## Canned Bread (Jun 18, 2020)

Twitter is a great place to find potential lolcows. For that reason alone I say we keep it.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Jun 18, 2020)

We all agree that Twitter and everyone on it is harmful in an Of Mice and Men sense at best and literal demons at worst.  I think we also all agree that if Twitter were burned down, something would immediately take its place, because the problem isn't the platform exists, it's that the platform enables evil.

So here's a followup question: how do you solve the case of a compromised website?  Twitter selectively allows certain types of extremism, which is a problem.  I doubt many people here would be okay with the idea of legally compelling a website to be politically neutral, so what other options are there?  We can't just accept that Twitter is the largest propaganda wing in the history of humanity and say "oh well, I guess reality is whatever Twitter allows it to be and we'll never stop it, ever".


----------



## betterbullocks (Jun 23, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> Any opinion that fits into 140 characters isn't worth sharing. Nothing's driven down the quality of internet discourse more than twitter's hot takes.


>149 characters 
Barely made it


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jun 23, 2020)

Unassuming Local Guy said:


> We all agree that Twitter and everyone on it is harmful in an Of Mice and Men sense at best and literal demons at worst.  I think we also all agree that if Twitter were burned down, something would immediately take its place, because the problem isn't the platform exists, it's that the platform enables evil.
> 
> So here's a followup question: how do you solve the case of a compromised website?  Twitter selectively allows certain types of extremism, which is a problem.  I doubt many people here would be okay with the idea of legally compelling a website to be politically neutral, so what other options are there?  We can't just accept that Twitter is the largest propaganda wing in the history of humanity and say "oh well, I guess reality is whatever Twitter allows it to be and we'll never stop it, ever".


It may not be in writing, but they are being compelled to be political. And every free-speech forum gets stamped out quick with government backing (weird how its always right wing speech for freedom). So even telling them to be "politically neutral" means jack shit, because neutral will still keep whatever agenda is in place. Last i heard, YouTube is a money sink, so why is it still around? I bet some guvment bux given to google make up for it.
The fact that some sissy can publicly post his cock weird shit or the piss filled condoms he gets mailed is fine, but Nick Fuentes can get kicked shows the stanard across every big platorm. They're a bunch of candy ass bitches who are fine with posting pegging vids, but not tweets that hurt their feelings.


----------



## Twinkletard (Jun 23, 2020)

Twitter is faggotville.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> Any opinion that fits into 140 characters isn't worth sharing. Nothing's driven down the quality of internet discourse more than twitter's hot takes.


Dedicated blogs in the 2000's might have been often too personal and spergy, but besides not having the social aspects of Twitter, i feel they were a superior way to voice your opinions on the internet. You could beef in more words to support your views, but also had to assume that it shouldn't be an ultralong wall of text to not bore people away, and blogging could be done quickly and easily even from your grandma's computer with a shitty keyboard. With twitter, though, it's extremely easy to bore viewers away, as most ADHD saps can't even be assed to read the second reply in a chain of tweets without hitting retweet or lashing out.

On that sense though, i feel the increasing popularity of Jewtube might also have contributed to all of this. Sharing your opinions on the internet through pure text is a dead concept nowadays outside of the likes of imageboards and forums, and maybe a witty maymay tweet. If you're not a charismatic Youtuber with noticeably high production value on your videos (and even then, already having like 15k subs), you might as well forget about getting your opinions through anyone's thick skull.


----------



## ImHapp (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## DrunkenDozing (Jul 16, 2020)

So basically we need to use twitter as a hit list and kill everyone who uses it until they go underground. Got it.


No, I dont think it's too bright in here. Why do you ask?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jul 16, 2020)

ImHapp said:


> View attachment 1451611


>I am giving back to my community
>All bitcoin sent to my address...
I don't know shit about cryptocurrency but you'd think people would learn to not fall for shit like this. It's literally the modern equivalent of MMO item duplication scams or nigerian prince e-mails


----------



## McNugz (Jul 16, 2020)

As much as I hate the majority  can’t think for themselves or Twitter, I genuinely think it’s the perfect breeding ground for watching people just to tear each other mentally apart. They are so quick to label you, and you’re so boxed in you can’t even fight your way out because all these labels are being thrown at you so viciously. I LOVE it!


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jul 16, 2020)

That's like asking; "should this tumor be removed from your body?" Of course this site should die, it's the last of the big 3 of Social Media to do so. Myspace fucking died in like, 2012, Facebook died in 2016, and god willing; Twitter will suffer the same fate in 2020. There's no way people are going to keep using the site if a massive hacking shitshow like what happened today happens after the election and everyone goes nuclear. American society will genuinely, ACTUALLY improve when this failed silicon valley abortion dies off. It's sad that that's genuinely what it would take to improve shit, but it be how it do.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 17, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> That's like asking; "should this tumor be removed from your body?" Of course this site should die, it's the last of the big 3 of Social Media to do so. Myspace fucking died in like, 2012, Facebook died in 2016, and god willing; Twitter will suffer the same fate in 2020. There's no way people are going to keep using the site if a massive hacking shitshow like what happened today happens after the election and everyone goes nuclear. American society will genuinely, ACTUALLY improve when this failed silicon valley abortion dies off. It's sad that that's genuinely what it would take to improve shit, but it be how it do.


Problem is, when MySpace died, it _died_. Facebook, for some strange reason never followed suit and is just shambling along hoping someone will put it out of its misery while people keep on willingly doxing themselves and their behaviors on its platform. Which at this point feels like an impossible task.

With these recent hacks however, I can certainly see a bleak future for Twitter, especially if their admin tools end up in the wrong hands again. Hell, maybe someone who gets a hold of it can just shut the site down and encrypt the tools themselves so that it stays shut down, even if only for a few weeks. Wishful thinking? Perhaps, but a Kiwi can dream, can't he?


----------



## wokelizard (Jul 17, 2020)

Utter stupidity to use the power to pwn arbitrary twitter accounts on such an obvious low effort scam. Anyone with sense would have opened a robinhood account, spent 100k on out of the money Tesla calls, made a realistic looking fake website full of buzzwords, perhaps even a few fake academic papers, then tweeted a stream from Musk and various other researchers announcing and confirming a massive new breakthrough in artificial general intelligence, new Tesla patents, partnerships with OpenAI etc. Doesn't matter that it wouldn't withstand 10 minutes of scrutiny, algorithmic traders and everyone piling in to BUY would make them HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS before the world realised it was a fake.


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 17, 2020)

ImHapp said:


> View attachment 1451611


The large social media with no care or effort for security got hacked?? What a fucking surprise!


----------



## Made In China (Jul 17, 2020)

In addition to Twitter, the Kiwifarms should also cease to exist.


----------



## Coelacanth (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't know - on one hand it is indeed sites like Twitter, Tumblr, Instagram, TikTok and so on that has become a festering breeding ground for the mean girl mentality that's infected almost all of the mainstream internet, and I so very badly wish for the days when it was only a place where nerds would really hang out and modern social media was just purged from existence. 

But on the other hand a lot of lolcows' greatest and most horrifying moments have been on these sites too. Like, a lot of lolcows would probably slip off the grid if they didn't have these websites that constantly condone their behaviour and not every cow is willing to put up video logs constantly like Chris used to or Hamberlynn. I guess here it's a case of not bring able to have your cake and eating it too.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 17, 2020)

Twitter is shit but it deserves to exist because it isn't breaking any laws


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 17, 2020)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Problem is, when MySpace died, it _died_. Facebook, for some strange reason never followed suit and is just shambling along hoping someone will put it out of its misery while people keep on willingly doxing themselves and their behaviors on its platform. Which at this point feels like an impossible task.
> 
> With these recent hacks however, I can certainly see a bleak future for Twitter, especially if their admin tools end up in the wrong hands again. Hell, maybe someone who gets a hold of it can just shut the site down and encrypt the tools themselves so that it stays shut down, even if only for a few weeks. Wishful thinking? Perhaps, but a Kiwi can dream, can't he?



At this point, most people stay on Facebook to keep in touch with friends and family and that's why it just shambles along.

MySpace totally died because Facebook does everything MySpace did but better and was more in depth and the Web 2.0 social media landscape was still novel back in 2008-2009

Meanwhile, MySpace was pretty much peak Web 1.5



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Twitter is shit but it deserves to exist because it isn't breaking any laws



I agree in principle, but Twitter definitely needs a total change of management from the ground up in that case. Granted, if Trump wins a second term, he will ramp up the trade war against China and Silicon Valley keeps collaborating with the PRC in spite of any new sanctions, they could be potentially held liable.

You could make the argument that Twitter, Amazon, Google, Apple, AT&T, et cetera are all breaking anti-trust laws and basically implementing a de facto monopoly but that would require the second coming of Teddy Roosevelt and a populist-dominated Congress to get that to work.

The Silicon Valley monopolies and oligopolies mainly skate by thanks to pulling an "ackshually" and going above and beyond to look like they're following the letter of the law, and because they do the bare minimum to be a de jure non-monopoly, they always get away with it. Especially since the neocons and neolibs are all corporatists themselves

Seriously, we do need to more stringently enforce our anti-trust laws and embargo China harder than North Korea and Cuba combined. Those two things alone could go a long way in fixing a lot of the problems in America, although it wouldn't be a cure-all either.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jul 17, 2020)

Made In China said:


> In addition to Twitter, the Kiwifarms should also cease to exist.


Make KF only accessible through the darknet so Twitter normalfaggots can't access
Cancel Culture dies overnight


----------



## -4ZURE- (Jul 17, 2020)

I am going to respond with a no. Twitter just keeps the crazies in one place, making it easy for us to avoid them. With it gone, they will just disperse and ruin YouTube more, or bring Tumblr back to the dark ages after it has been slowly improving. It sounds like a good idea to nuke the site, but really, it just harms us in the long run.



Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Problem is, when MySpace died, it _died_. Facebook, for some strange reason never followed suit and is just shambling along hoping someone will put it out of its misery while people keep on willingly doxing themselves and their behaviors on its platform. Which at this point feels like an impossible task.





Syaoran Li said:


> At this point, most people stay on Facebook to keep in touch with friends and family and that's why it just shambles along.
> 
> MySpace totally died because Facebook does everything MySpace did but better and was more in depth and the Web 2.0 social media landscape was still novel back in 2008-2009
> 
> Meanwhile, MySpace was pretty much peak Web 1.5



FaceBook is in a unique situation. It was sort of a perfect timing site. It came in right as the internet was beginning to become more publicly accessible. The reason it still chugs is due to this as the people keeping it alive are Boomers and Gen X, both of which have never seen another social media site outside of Twitter and maybe MySpace. It is literally the Boomer epicenter of the internet, so it will die off when the older generations are gone.

The thing that might save FB in this situation is their ownership of Instagram, but I honestly have no clue how many Millennials and Zoomers use the site anymore. More seem inclined to use Snapchat or Tik Tok over it.



Coelacanth said:


> I so very badly wish for the days when it was only a place where nerds would really hang out and modern social media was just purged from existence.


Me too...Me too..
I have no hard feelings towards social media, the issue is that too many are on it now. I miss the sort of climbing in numbers early 2010s stage. It felt like the internet kept its identity while still being popular enough to discuss with people at school. Now it is dictated by normals who fill each site with cancel culture and numerous websites have died out to allow FaceBook and Twitter to remain unchallenged.


----------

